# z.T.



## jein22

was bedautet/ qué significa aber z.T. schon weg )) ??zum thema)


----------



## kayokid

Hallo. Tal vez: zum Teil = en parte, parcialmente...


----------



## Demurral

Ich habe es im Worterbuch geguckt. "z.T" bed*E*utet "zum Teil"...du hast recht Kayokid.

Auf Wiederlesen!


----------



## jein22

vale demurral, gracias por tan magna precision sobre la lengua de goethe, ah que es con mayúscula..-


----------



## Demurral

Para precisi*ó*n la tuya, chico...trataba de ayudar.
Si te molesta que te enseñen, aquí lo llevas crudo!


----------



## jein22

lo digo porque eres muy weno corrigiendo


----------

